# Navy 44 Stolen...



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

by some dude at the FAA.

The Navy 44 s/v Lively, formerly a training vessel for Annapolis Midshipmen was among the training boats recently replaced by the new fleet of Navy 44's which have been featured in some of the sailing mags this year. The older boats like the Lively were sent to the west coast for ROTC training, then apparently put up as surplus by the General Services Administration. Before the boat could go to public auction, it is listed with the GSA where other Federal Agencies that had need for a surplus item could obtain it with no additional cost to the government. However, some guy with the FAA found a way to exploit the system to his own advantange and the Navy 44 Lively was among the government surplus he was able to obtain for himself.

You have to appreciate the guys taste in sailing vessels.

Feds: FAA worker took plane, yachts as perks - washingtonpost.com


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

He can't be too smart, he got nailed and also got some Boston Whaler powerboats....


----------

